
Bill Joy Finds the Jesus Battery - Frogolocalypse
https://www.wired.com/story/bill-joy-finds-the-jesus-battery
======
Frogolocalypse
It'll be interesting if he can keep to the two to three year timeline for
commercial availability for a battery that promises to be better and cheaper
than existing lithium batteries.

